# Fertiges Programm auf Smartphone zum laufen bringen.



## erazor2106 (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

heute bin ich mal auf neuem Terrain unterwegs. Normalerweise schreibe ich Javaprogramme welche auf dem Laptop laufen, doch nun müsste sich das Ganze mal auf mobile Geräte ausweiten.

Da ich gerade mit diesen Bereich anfange und noch keine Ahnung davon habe erstmal die Frage: 
Kann ich mein Java-Programm welches ich für den Laptop geschrieben habe auf einem Smartphone, z.b. Galaxy s zum Laufen bringen oder muss ich den Quellcode zwingend umschreiben? 

Es ist nicht nötig auf gerätespezifische Funktionen zugreifen zu können.

Gibt es da Möglichkeiten? Bzw. ist der FUnktionsumfang von J2Me viel kleiner?

VIelen Dank schon mal und viele Grüße erazor


----------



## The_S (17. Mai 2011)

erazor2106 hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich mein Java-Programm welches ich für den Laptop geschrieben habe auf einem Smartphone, z.b. Galaxy s zum Laufen bringen oder muss ich den Quellcode zwingend umschreiben?



Zwingend umschreiben. Vor allem fürs Frontend. Die Logik kann oftmals übernommen werden.



erazor2106 hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es da Möglichkeiten? Bzw. ist der FUnktionsumfang von J2Me viel kleiner?



Galaxy S ist doch Android, oder? Da läuft kein Java ME (bestenfalls nur über einen Emulator). Für Android gibt es noch mal ein eigenes Framework.


----------



## Noctarius (17. Mai 2011)

Würde der Aussage von The_S voll zustimmen. Logik in ein eigenes Modul ausgliedern und das Frontend komplett überarbeiten. Für Android gibt es ein eigenes GUI Toolkit welches so auf anderen Plattformen nicht existiert.

Für Android Anwendungen ist dein erster Anhaltspunkt die Developer-Area für Android: Android Developers


----------

